# Which way to go?



## Real beg inner (Dec 23, 2013)

I recently moved from Tucson Arizona to Washington state. I'm planning to set up a workshop in my garage. My plan is to build birdhouses and other knickknacks for tourists. I need to purchase a CNC router. I have a budget of $3000 total so first off::thank_you2: am I dreaming. Is there system out there at that price that actually works? Or should I just take my money and buy something else?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm thinking you'd have to sell an awful lot of birdhouses to get your money back from a CNC. I'd say you 'want' one, rather than 'need' one. I'd say think on it for a good long while before you go spending that kind of money - $3000 would buy a whole lot of other stuff, including wood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

CNC Shark Routing System, with New 7.0 Software - Rockler Woodworking Tools

see videos on the web page(s)
==



Real beg inner said:


> I recently moved from Tucson Arizona to Washington state. I'm planning to set up a workshop in my garage. My plan is to build birdhouses and other knickknacks for tourists. I need to purchase a CNC router. I have a budget of $3000 total so first off::thank_you2: am I dreaming. Is there system out there at that price that actually works? Or should I just take my money and buy something else?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I built my own router for about $2500.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

What part of Washington?


----------

